# HOver/MouseOver in mit Grafiken in HTML



## StifflersMom (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich baue gerade eine Seite mit Frontpage und habe gemeinsame Randbereiche verwendet. Aus strukturellen Gründen kann ich in die Hauptnavigation, die sich oben befindet, keine Navgationsleiste einbauen. Deshalb habe ich Bilder mit Hyperlinks eingefügt, die dann auf die entsprechenden Unterseiten verweist. Ich möchte gern zusätzlich einen OnClick Effekt haben, sodaß der User,wenn er einen Hauptbereich gewählt weiß, in welcher Rubrik er sich gerade befindet. Ich weiß, daß man so etwas mit dem Austausch von Bildern realisieren kann, aber leider bietet Frontpage keinerlei Möglichkeit, mit Javascript in der Form zu arbeiten, daß es generiert wird ( wie bei Dreamweaver ).

Wäre super, wenn mir einer von euch helfen kann )


----------



## Fabian H (25. Juni 2003)

??

Was genau willst du?
Willst du, dass sich eine Grafik mit einem Klick ändert?


```
<img onClick="this.src='neuegrafik.jpg'" src="grafik.jpg">
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Juni 2003)

Arbeitet FrontPage überhaupt mit Frames? Andernfalls könntest du auch einfach das Bild auf der jeweiligen Seite entsprechend einfärben.


----------



## StifflersMom (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ja, genau das möchte ich. Ich werde Deinen Tipp mal ausprobieren und dann Bescheid geben ob es war was ich meinte. 

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## StifflersMom (26. Juni 2003)

P.S: Ja, Frontpage bietet Frames an


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Juni 2003)

Ich will dich jetzt nicht beleidigen oder so, aber es gibt die Option "Beitrag editieren". Damit hättest du bequem dein P.S. noch in den ersten Beitrag schreiben können - mir persönlich ist es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, aber es gibt hier genug Leute, die sich über sowas furchtbar aufregen.


----------

